# BloodStained - Castlevania Successor revealed



## T-hug (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 11, 2015)

Eugh, not a Kickstarter.

I'm already getting flashbacks of Might No. 9 and that whole shitstorm.


----------



## LightyKD (May 11, 2015)

Seriously, at least give us a Android and Wii U version. It's a freggin 2D game.


----------



## obs123194 (May 11, 2015)

$60 dollars for a physical copy is expensive as hell...


----------



## chavosaur (May 11, 2015)

I'm not a big Castlevania fan but nothing fills me with more joy than the fact that devs like this guy and the guys that left rare and are making Yooka-Laylee, are able to finally give their dedicated fans the games that the actual previous companies just didn't freakin think to put out. 

I'll back it just to support it, I'm all for developers making what the people want and not the companies making what they "think" we want.


----------



## Flame (May 11, 2015)

GIVE ME 3DS & VITA PORT!

HERE...

*shows his neck*

GET ALL THE MONEY BLOOD YOU NEED FOR THE PORT!


----------



## donaldgx (May 11, 2015)

The protagonist reminds me of Shanoa from Order of Ecclesia, which is awesome. I'm just a bit disappointed that it is a home-console only game. For some reason, I always found 2D side-scroller to be more enjoyable in handhelds than in home-consoles.


----------



## obs123194 (May 11, 2015)

I usually get my games digitally but for the exclusive in-game items I went ahead and funded $60


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eugh, not a Kickstarter.
> 
> I'm already getting flashbacks of Might No. 9 and that whole shitstorm.


 


Yooka-Laylee too. This is an exciting method. Does it have its problems? Sure. So does in house funding.


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2015)

> What about Nintendo?
> 
> Our budget left us with two options: Build the biggest, most beautiful game we can, or make sure it runs everywhere from the start. As things stand today, we can't afford to create the two separate versions of this game that would be necessary to make it run on every console.


 
Fucking bullshit. If they can't make this 2.5D game run on a WiiU, they can't develop games.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 11, 2015)

Issac said:


> Fucking bullshit. If they can't make this 2.5D game run on a WiiU, they can't develop games.


 

You do it, then? Don't come off talking like you know what's involved.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eugh, not a Kickstarter.
> 
> I'm already getting flashbacks of Might No. 9 and that whole shitstorm.


 
Well, for every Mighty No. 9, there's a Shovel Knight, right?


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> You do it, then? Don't come off talking like you know what's involved.


 
The most childish comeback ever. You don't have to be a video game developer to look at Bayonetta 2 and the concept art / mockup for this 2D game, and call bullshit that the WiiU won't be powerful enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 11, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Yooka-Laylee too. This is an exciting method. Does it have its problems? Sure. So does in house funding.


 

Generally my issue is that all these "influential" people are moving to Kickstarter when if the idea really was valid they could easily find an investor for it.

I mean no name developers like Supergiant were able to get funded for amazing games like Bastion and Transistor, goddamn Phil Fish was able to get funding for Fez, why can't someone who has "Made fucking Castlevania" or "Made fucking Megaman" or "Made fucking Banjo Kazooie" on their resume get investors for their next game?

I feel like they're just cheap and lazy. Through Kickstarter, they can get all this money, and if things don't pan out, they owe nothing. They can take as long as they want, do whatever they want, and have no worries of risk vs. reward.


----------



## zoogie (May 11, 2015)

Issac said:


> Fucking bullshit. If they can't make this 2.5D game run on a WiiU, they can't develop games.


I'm sure you read the last sentence, " That said, we've heard legends about a remarkable treasure hidden in the castle basement..."
Basically I interpret that as, "If the main version is successful, there is a good chance for porting it to nintendo systems". Maybe they even might do a spinoff title. Given that it's already about 60% funded in less than a few hours, Id say that's pretty likely!


----------



## CathyRina (May 11, 2015)

Issac said:


> Fucking bullshit. If they can't make this 2.5D game run on a WiiU, they can't develop games.


I dunno about the Wii U but the PS4 and XBO have a similar hardware structure to that of a PC so this isn't really surprising that even Linux gets a port.
Instead of cursing hope for a Wii U stretch goal.


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2015)

LINUX PORT!!!!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Issac said:


> Fucking bullshit. If they can't make this 2.5D game run on a WiiU, they can't develop games.


 


sarkwalvein said:


> Well, Wii U not so up-to-date hardware, time constraints, laziness of developers, etc. (you know)
> Actually I believe that having very strong hardware that allows for rapid (less optimized) development, and lets the development team concentrate on the game story, art, gameplay, etc. instead of the programming, is good hardware.
> People may look at it as "laziness" , but you know, it is a world of limited resources, if you put more effort into the code optimization, you have to take away effort from some other place.
> (...)
> Also having stronger hardware to give more room to being lazy at optimizations would be better. Always. Perhaps.


 
sarkwalvein recycling his own posts since... forever.


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, I can buy that they're talking about the different hardware structure. The way it was worded made me think they were saying that they wouldn't be able to make such a beautiful game if it had to work on a nintendo console as well.



zoogie said:


> I'm sure you read the last sentence, " *That said, we've heard legends about a remarkable treasure hidden in the castle basement*..."
> Basically I interpret that as, "If the main version is successful, there is a good chance for porting it to nintendo systems". Maybe they even might do a spinoff title. Given that it's already about 60% funded in less than a few hours, Id say that's pretty likely!


At first I didn't get that sentense, and thought they meant there'd be an old in-game ninendo console inside a hidden room somewhere. But after checking again, the stretch goals are written on a castle, and at the bottom there are still locked doors (and below those would be the basement).

Maybe you're right, that it will be a stretch goal to make a port.

I'm a happy boy again.


----------



## emigre (May 11, 2015)

Time to give Iga my money!


----------



## TecXero (May 11, 2015)

I'm excited. I've been itching for a new Metroidvania experience. Too bad it doesn't look like we'll get a 3DS port, but at least there will be a native Linux port.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

*sigh* I don't want to back another Kickstarter, but at the same time, I want this. Well, if Yooka Laylee can get over $2,000,000 USD in funding, I think this game should be able to manage at least the $850,000 they're hoping for. All in all, the Kickstarter is a little more creative in that they engineer a lot of it around building hype for the project rather than just getting funding for it

I just can't figure out if I should give $60 for the physical edition, or $28 for the digital edition.


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> *sigh* I don't want to back another Kickstarter, but at the same time, I want this. Well, if Yooka Laylee can get over $2,000,000 USD in funding, I think this game should be able to manage at least the $850,000 they're hoping for. All in all*, the Kickstarter is a little more creative in that they engineer a lot of it around building hype for the project rather than just getting funding* for it
> 
> I just can't figure out if I should give $60 for the physical edition, or $28 for the digital edition.


Yeah I think that's pretty awesome, I like the idea to incorporate twitter and fan art, and not just funding goals  I wish more would do that actually.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Wow, he even brought David Hayter from the golden Konami days... My VISA is kicking its way out of my pocket... damn...


----------



## TecXero (May 11, 2015)

I just noticed the PC versions will be DRMed with Steam. What's the point of a physical copy if it uses online DRM, anyway? Well, that leaves the PC version out for me. I don't have any intention to get a PS4 or Xbox One. This just went from exciting news to disappointing.


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I just noticed the PC versions will be DRMed with Steam. What's the point of a physical copy if it uses *online DRM, anyway*? Well, that leaves the PC version out for me. I don't have any intention to get a PS4 or Xbox One. This just went from exciting news to disappointing.


What's so wrong with steam's online DRM? When my internet was down several weeks, I noticed that Steam worked just as well in offline mode, apart from cloud saves obviously.
(just curious, not hating on your reasons to dislike steam)


----------



## XDel (May 11, 2015)

I BIG BOOOOOO for the no Wii U support, but hey, it supports Linux and that's a good thing!!!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I just noticed the PC versions will be DRMed with Steam. What's the point of a physical copy if it uses online DRM, anyway? Well, that leaves the PC version out for me. I don't have any intention to get a PS4 or Xbox One. This just went from exciting news to disappointing.


 
Bow down to god Gaben already, you infidel!


----------



## TecXero (May 11, 2015)

Issac said:


> What's so wrong with steam's online DRM? When my internet was down several weeks, I noticed that Steam worked just as well in offline mode, apart from cloud saves obviously.
> (just curious, not hating on your reasons to dislike steam)


 
Last I checked, if there's any major change to the system, it does ask you to go online before you can play any games again. When I buy a game, I essentially buy it for life. I still have discs (and even some floppies) of my old PC games (especially cartridges/discs for my old consoles) and they all still work, given the right virtual environment/emulator.

With Steam, if their service goes down, I lose internet, they pull support for a game, or they decide to remove offline mode, there's no guarantee I can play that game again without rebuying it elsewhere. I prefer to stick to DRM free copies on PC and physical copies on consoles/handhelds. It cuts out a lot of variables that are out of your hands that way.


----------



## raulpica (May 11, 2015)

No WiiU version because the game runs on Unreal Engine 4 and WiiU isn't supported by UE4.

Shame.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (May 11, 2015)

If it doesn't come out on WiiU I am dissapoint   


Would be a Crime really of IGA doesn't respect Nin10Doh's role in the mass success of the 'Vania series on Console & Handheld throughout the years....damn crime


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Last I checked, if there's any major change to the system, it does ask you to go online before you can play any games again. When I buy a game, I essentially buy it for life. I still have discs (and even some floppies) of my old PC games (especially cartridges/discs for my old consoles) and they all still work, given the right virtual environment/emulator.
> 
> With Steam, if their service goes down, I lose internet, they pull support for a game, or they decide to remove offline mode, there's no guarantee I can play that game again without rebuying it elsewhere. I prefer to stick to DRM free copies on PC and physical copies on consoles/handhelds. It cuts out a lot of variables that are out of your hands that way.


Alright, well, it's a good thing people don't tend to do major changes to their systems that often (especially while lacking internet). I do buy my games for life too, except those I've gone fully digital with. But if you have a game with game data on discs but require steam, there are cracks for it to download if steam would cease to exist in the future. It wouldn't be much different to your virtual environments and emulators for older games. Especially considering the games of today most probably will be considered old when (if) steam goes away. 

That's my opinion on that matter, but i totally respect your opinion as well.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 11, 2015)

way to go, making this resemble order of ecclesia so much. remember? order of ecclesia? the worst selling of the gba-ds metroidvania games?

being absolutely honest, I'd much rather have a metroidvania that goes into a different direction entirely... i mean, between metroids planetary dungeons and castlevanias bigass castle, can't we have the same formula in a different setting?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> way to go, making this resemble order of ecclesia so much. remember? order of ecclesia? the worst selling of the gba-ds metroidvania games?
> 
> being absolutely honest, I'd much rather have a metroidvania that goes into a different direction entirely... i mean, between metroids planetary dungeons and castlevanias bigass castle, can't we have the same formula in a different setting?


 
The only thing I remember about Order of Ecclesia is that incredible DS game I loved, and the time I threw into going through the training hall once and again because I loved how the platforms gameplay of that sector felt.
I didn't know it didn't sell well, such a pity.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 11, 2015)

Some video...if you don't know this guy created castlevania (and to be honest: I had no idea  ), I would have no idea what he was talking about. And to be honest...I still don't. It's basically "hey guys...I'm making a video game".
I don't know if it's intentional, but around 2:08 in the video, it kind of illustrates pretty literal how they're trying to squeeze every penny out of people backing it.


----------



## T-hug (May 11, 2015)

In the video he basically recreates a scene from SotN and throws the wine glass. I loved it lol


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 11, 2015)

Feminine protagonist?? instabuy............. once it comes out.
the game is funded soooo.... th-thanks Kickstarter I guess.

I'm not a fan of Kickstarter and have only funded Shantae Half Genie Hero because I really wanted it to get done. but for other projects seeing how they get funded almost by itself in a couple hours I just prefer to wait.

the surprising thing is that is like every former developer of a big company is starting to revel and doing his own thing that said big company didn't leave it to do. and all of them in Kickstarter, I smell conspiracy


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Some video...if you don't know this guy created castlevania (and to be honest: I had no idea  ), I would have no idea what he was talking about. And to be honest...I still don't. It's basically "hey guys...I'm making a video game".
> I don't know if it's intentional, but around 2:08 in the video, it kind of illustrates pretty literal how they're trying to squeeze every penny out of people backing it.


 
Quoting myself quoting again:



sarkwalvein said:


> tony_2018 said:
> 
> 
> > If they can comeback with an awesome "Contra" remake maybe...just maybe...
> ...


He just wants to make his games, that for me are his GOOD OLD games.


----------



## Walker D (May 11, 2015)

Lol  they prefer getting it to Linux more then porting it to WiiU

that's something


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 11, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> The only thing I remember about Order of Ecclesia is that incredible DS game I loved, and the time I threw into going through the training hall once and again because I loved how the platforms gameplay of that sector felt.
> I didn't know it didn't sell well, such a pity.


 
sadly, all the ds castlevanias didn't sell that well.
the first gba castlevania just barely sold 0.9million games. the two games that came after it only sold about 0.5m units together.
then came dawn of sorrow which sold a bit better, but still only 0.4million units, and both portrait and order sold less than that, with order selling only 0.35million units. and thats worldwide sales.
at least according to vgchartz.
i mean, dont get me wrong, those salesnumbers aren't terrible. but they're nothing to write home about and I can see why they rather tried their luck by taking the castlevania name and putting it on that weird action quicktimeevent thingy they sold on the 360 and ps3, than trying for yet another mediocre-at-best-selling metroidvania.
castlevania is really a niche series. a great one, but non the less, not that popular. similar to literally everything that people consider good survival horror games.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 11, 2015)

donaldgx said:


> The protagonist reminds me of Shanoa from Order of Ecclesia, which is awesome. I'm just a bit disappointed that it is a home-console only game. For some reason, I always found 2D side-scroller to be more enjoyable in handhelds than in home-consoles.


I'll agree with you mostly, but there was always symphony of the night


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Walker D said:


> Lol they prefer getting it to Linux more then porting it to WiiU
> 
> that's something


 
Yes, probably just recompile and works vs. cry to Epic Games to bring Unreal Engine 4 support to the Wii U and die in the process.
Even so, going by this support list, it is more plausible to see the game running on Ouya than on Wii U.


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Platform Microsoft Windows, Linux,OS X, Xbox One, PlayStation 4, HTML5,[62][63] iOS,Android,[64][65][66][67] Oculus Rift,[68] Ouya,[69] HTC Vive[70]
> SOURCE


----------



## Bimmel (May 11, 2015)

Michiru Yamane for the music? That's something really good! 

Damn, I'll need a PS4 or a One when it's done.. this can't really be ported to the WiiU, can it?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Michiru Yamane for the music? That's something really good!
> 
> Damn, I'll need a PS4 or a One when it's done.. this can't really be ported to the WiiU, can it?


 
I don't know, just remember about the 





			
				WHAT ABOUT NINTENDO? said:
			
		

> legends about a remarkable treasure hidden in the castle basement


What does that mean?... Well looking at this:




And realizing every new stretch goal goes downwards and downwards. I suppose Wii U version will be a stretch goal at the basement.

PS: Yes I know it was already said in page 1, but this looks more graphic (perhaps).


----------



## MaskedRed (May 11, 2015)

Never even heard of this until today, sounds promising so far and I hope that it's as fun as Symphony of the night if not better.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2015)

Lol using Unreal 4 to develop a 2D game that can't be run on the Wii U. #Lazydevs.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol using Unreal 4 to develop a 2D game that can't be run on the Wii U. #Lazydevs.


 
Well... Just remember that Mighty No. 9 has Wii U and 3DS versions.
Just saying.


----------



## Bimmel (May 11, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't know, just remember about the
> What does that mean?... Well looking at this:
> 
> And realizing every new stretch goal goes downwards and downwards. I suppose Wii U version will be a stretch goal at the basement.
> ...


 

I see, thank you. Just read through the site.

The archievements are really clever made. Such nice and easy ways to make the game popular and well known.
After a long time a game I really want - I loved the DS titles and played them to no end.

But even if it gets ported, I still doubt that it will be a good one.. somehow I got a strange feeling.


----------



## Walker D (May 11, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, probably just recompile and works vs. cry to Epic Games to bring Unreal Engine 4 support to the Wii U and die in the process


 
Still doesn't makes this absence less laughable though 

Wii U on a roll


----------



## Steena (May 11, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> way to go, making this resemble order of ecclesia so much. remember? order of ecclesia? the worst selling of the gba-ds metroidvania games?
> 
> being absolutely honest, I'd much rather have a metroidvania that goes into a different direction entirely... i mean, between metroids planetary dungeons and castlevanias bigass castle, can't we have the same formula in a different setting?


To me it looks like it resembles the other 2 DS/gba titles visually, infact I wanted the game to look darker, like OoE, it was handheld igavania's best look by far.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well... Just remember that Mighty No. 9 has Wii U and 3DS versions.
> Just saying.


 

But that doesn't use Unreal Engine 4, kinda wastes of a powerful engine IMHO. I bet they used it just so they could avoid porting it to the Wii U. Also, Epic Games CEO stated that UE4 can run on the Wii U, someone just has to port it over http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...pers_can_use_unreal_engine_4_for_wii_u_titles

Quote from Mark Rein



> You heard the stupid gaffe yesterday about the Wii U. If someone wants to take Unreal Engine 4 and ship a game on Wii U, they can! If they wanna ship an Unreal Engine 4 game on Xbox 360, they could make it happen.


 
It's not a matter of being incapable, it's a matter of it being optimized/ported to run on Wii U hardware.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't know, just remember about the
> What does that mean?... Well looking at this:
> 
> And realizing every new stretch goal goes downwards and downwards. I suppose Wii U version will be a stretch goal at the basement.
> ...


The game literally can't be run on the Wii U because it uses Unreal Engine 4, and the Wii U doesn't support Unreal Engine 4. Pretty much every other modern piece of computer equipment does, but the Wii U does not. Blame Nintendo.


----------



## Osha (May 11, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Yooka-Laylee too. This is an exciting method. Does it have its problems? Sure. So does in house funding.


The biggest difference between Mighty No. 9 and Yooka-Laylee is that the former has been funded by a businessman who took all the credit for a game franchise. I don't understand why he's acclaimed as the creator of Mega Man when that's a load of bull. While Yooka-Laylee was already in development at the time, and would've been made, Kickstarter or not. Plus, they had a team of competent people who worked on good games prior to that.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> The game literally can't be run on the Wii U because it uses Unreal Engine 4, and the Wii U doesn't support Unreal Engine 4. Pretty much every other modern piece of computer equipment does, but the Wii U does not. Blame Nintendo.


 
Yeah, but it could either be ported to UE3 or UE4 be ported to Wii U.
The first part is more likely.
After all Inti Creates is making this game, the same dev team behind Mighty No. 9, and they used UE3 in the end to make that.


----------



## Bimmel (May 11, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, but it could either be ported to UE3 or UE4 be ported to Wii U.
> The first part is more likely.
> After all Inti Creates is making this game, the same dev team behind Mighty No. 9, and they used UE3 in the end to make that.


And what changed in the way of quality? I don't know this game.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> And what changed in the way of quality? I don't know this game.


 
Erm... I don't think too much changed related to quality... But I don't have too much hope in Mighty No.9, I backed it originally so whenever they send me a copy I could tell you first hand.
I know the licensing model changed a lot with UE4, so (I am not sure but) perhaps the reason for using UE4 is related to costs, not to quality.


----------



## Bimmel (May 11, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Erm... I don't think too much changed related to quality... But I don't have too much hope in Mighty No.9, I backed it originally so whenever they send me a copy I could tell you first hand.
> I know the licensing model changed a lot with UE4, so (I am not sure but) perhaps the reason for using UE4 is related to costs, not to quality.


Oh, sorry. I thought this game was already out.

But whatever, I hope you are right with your suggestion. ; )

I really hope for somehthing good hear. Remember BloodRayne Betrayal? Tears in my eyes 
(I know it has nothing to do with Igarashi - only the setting is similar.)


----------



## overdriver (May 11, 2015)

I am big fan of Castlevania & I was so excited until i see the estimated delivery: March 2017... damn


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2015)

overdriver said:


> I am big fan of Castlevania & I was so excited until i see the estimated delivery: March 2017... damn


 
This guy is realistic, better put a logical estimated delivery date than pulling out a _*PLEASE UNDERSTAND*_ later.


----------



## Bimmel (May 11, 2015)

I hope Ayami Kojima is one of the secret treasures.. okay, I know it's not like that.

I just don't like the style that much. It's nice. But who needs the Snake voice in a Igarashi game anyway? Let him go, save money and beg for Kojima to help out.



sarkwalvein said:


> This guy is realistic, better put a logical estimated delivery date than pulling out a _*PLEASE UNDERSTAND*_ later.


At least it's not "soon", right?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

overdriver said:


> I am big fan of Castlevania & I was so excited until i see the estimated delivery: March 2017... damn


Games take time to develop, and they literally have nothing but the basic concepts and character design at this point. Nothing they've shown is more than concept art. That means they basically have the whole development cycle ahead of them, and I think approximately two years is fairly reasonable to take it from the drawing board to a ready to release creation.


----------



## nonamejohn (May 11, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Games take time to develop, and they literally have nothing but the basic concepts and character design at this point. Nothing they've shown is more than concept art. That means they basically have the whole development cycle ahead of them, and I think approximately two years is fairly reasonable to take it from the drawing board to a ready to release creation.


This is absolutely correct. I wish him and his team the best. I totally love his DS games ! Oh, one more thing, having a woman as the lead is fantastic !


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 12, 2015)

Might buy but won't support this Kickstarter or any.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2015)

When's the Crash Bandicoot rip-off Kickstarter gonna happen? We've been long overdue for one.


----------



## weatMod (May 12, 2015)

Issac said:


> Fucking bullshit. If they can't make this 2.5D game run on a WiiU, they can't develop games.


 
2.5d is shit ,please kill this fucking shit format 

am i the only one that wants to see a decent reboot in 3d that is true to the original 4 or 5 or 6 games but just in 3d and not   some side scrolling weeaboo shit ?
make it non linear, same enemies, bosses, and weapons like a classic remake but in 3d


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> 2.5d is shit ,please kill this fucking shit format
> 
> am i the only one that wants to see a decent reboot in 3d that is true to the original 4 or 5 or 6 games but just in 3d and not some side scrolling weeaboo shit ?
> make it non linear, same enemies, bosses, and weapons like a classic remake but in 3d


 
Who cares?
I mean, I am glad you like 3D and you are entitled to have an opinion and hate side scrolling 2D.
But your are crossing the line implying that 2D is some not decent type of gameplay that only japan-obsessed-to-a-point-of-mental-illness persons would play (because let's be clear, you are using the term weeaboo as a derogatory term with that meaning).
There are many people that like 2D games (rendered as multilayered 3D, etc., I don't care), you should respect them the same way you expect respect from them.
It is OK if you like whatever type of 3D games, but don't take it out on other people because the type of games you like are not being developed.


----------



## weatMod (May 12, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Who cares?
> I mean, I am glad you like 3D and you are entitled to have an opinion and hate side scrolling 2D.
> But your are crossing the line implying that 2D is some not decent type of gameplay that only japan-obsessed-to-a-point-of-mental-illness persons would play (because let's be clear, you are using the term weeaboo as a derogatory term with that meaning).
> There are many people that like 2D games (rendered as multilayered 3D, etc., I don't care), you should respect them the same way you expect respect from them.
> It is OK if you like whatever type of 3D games, but don't take it out on other people because the type of games you like are not being developed.


 
oh no im not saying that 2d is weeaboo at all , im saying enough with the 2d and 2.5d side scrollers already
especially on home consoles
and i am also saying  that WTF happened to CV? after GBA it went full weeaboo, it was never all anime before the GBA era , that is what i mean by weeaboo
bring it back to what it was 1,2,3,4, SOTN,rondo of blood,even CV64


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> oh no im not saying that 2d is weeaboo at all , im saying enough with the 2d and 2.5d side scrollers already
> especially on home consoles
> and i am also saying that WTF happened to CV? after GBA it went full weeaboo, it was never all anime before the GBA era , that is what i mean by weeaboo
> bring it back to what it was 1,2,3,4, SOTN,rondo of blood,even CV64


 
Ah, OK. I misunderstood. Sorry.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 12, 2015)

Looks pretty cool. I really like the design for the main character.
I'll prob back it. Pretty happy to see all these awesome looking games coming around. I've wanted a new proper Castlevania for god knows how long.



weatMod said:


> oh no im not saying that 2d is weeaboo at all , im saying enough with the 2d and 2.5d side scrollers already
> especially on home consoles
> and i am also saying that WTF happened to CV? after GBA it went full weeaboo, it was never all anime before the GBA era , that is what i mean by weeaboo
> bring it back to what it was 1,2,3,4, SOTN,rondo of blood,even CV64


 
Do you even know what weeaboo is you fucking idiot?
Was there a couple of "Lets explore Japan with Dracula-senpai!!" games I missed?
Cuz that would be weeaboo. Dunno what the fuck you think it means.


----------



## weatMod (May 12, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Looks pretty cool. I really like the design for the main character.
> I'll prob back it. Pretty happy to see all these awesome looking games coming around. I've wanted a new proper Castlevania for god knows how long.
> 
> 
> ...


 
it means westerns who are obsessed with japanese anime manga culture, and  CV was never anime style till  the GBA games, get a clue you are probably not even old enough to to have noticed that CV games were not all anime before that and also did not incorporate so much japanese style RPG elements 
 somewhere around  circle of the moon and there after  the characters got really feminine and anime looking and    and they started to incorporate a ridiculous level of japanese  RPG  style elements to the series


----------



## potato3334 (May 12, 2015)

What's with all these developers leaving a company, only to continue making almost the exact same games they were already making while part of the company.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2015)

potato3334 said:


> What's with all these developers leaving a company, only to continue making almost the exact same games they were already making while part of the company.


That is the reason.

Read the quote in that post


----------



## Disturbed1 (May 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> it means westerns who are obsessed with japanese anime manga culture, and CV was never anime style till the GBA games, get a clue you are probably not even old enough to to have noticed that CV games were not all anime before that and also did not incorporate so much japanese style RPG elements
> somewhere around circle of the moon and there after the characters got really feminine and anime looking and and they started to incorporate a ridiculous level of japanese RPG style elements to the series


 
The metroidvanias started with Symphony of the Night actually. Though you might be a bit too young to have played the original Playstation...


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2015)

The project already broke a million, which is mighty impressive, and the next stretch goal now that we got everything prior as well as recently added cheat codes is local co-op at $1,250,000.


----------



## zeello (May 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> it means westerns who are obsessed with japanese anime manga culture, and CV was never anime style till the GBA games, get a clue you are probably not even old enough to to have noticed that CV games were not all anime before that and also did not incorporate so much japanese style RPG elements
> somewhere around circle of the moon and there after the characters got really feminine and anime looking and and they started to incorporate a ridiculous level of japanese RPG style elements to the series


Technically it was always anime style, but it became "more anime style" over time.
It really depends on game tho, Rondo of Blood had anime cutscenes that looked like this:





*shudder* Anyway, I was put off at first at how anime the kickstarter is. But those screenshots aren't real, just concept art, so we'll have to wait and see.
Also, this game can have any art style it wants seeing as it's a totally new IP. I'm more concerned about the game looking good at all, no matter what art style is used.


----------



## Catastrophic (May 12, 2015)

I wonder if there's anyone who still likes Konami at this point.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 12, 2015)

Its gonna be released in like... late 2017 and will look like a flash game.

Call me when handheld versions.


----------



## zeello (May 12, 2015)

Not to nitpick, but the name ought to be changed to just Bloodstained, or at least replace "Ritual of the Night" with something better.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2015)

I think I am going to be with Guild on the having flashbacks to the farce that mighty no 9 became. Hopefully if/when it all falls apart it does so in as memorable a way.

The Wii U related whining is also amusing me.



Hyro-Sama said:


> When's the Crash Bandicoot rip-off Kickstarter gonna happen? We've been long overdue for one.


Because I am a bastard


----------



## Bimmel (May 12, 2015)

Who backed with 7.500 $ ? That's insane.

Anyway.. it can only be good. Not like Castlevania: Harmony of Despair, which is pure shit.
Igarashi was not involved in this, was he?

Edit: He was. Lost my respect here. IGA you jerk! How could you?


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2015)

the problem is i want to back this... but that would mean i would get the linux version... cause i dont have a PS4 yet......

you know if we got a god damn 3DS & Vita port ill give the amount needed.









im starting to sound like a broken record on loop


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2015)

IGA!? You... you're back  

TAKE ALL MY MONEY


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2015)

I will back this project because I love taking risks for things I like.
After backing for Mighty No.9 and being disappointed you might say I don't learn, but the truth is I know what I get into, I take risks and... it seems I have some kind of gambling disorder when I put it like this.
It doesn't matter, I love IGA's work, and even if it is for a Windows/Linux version, I will back it in the end.
(but I prefer to wait a little and see if there really is whatever kind of Nintendo version down in the basement, Wii U is OK, I would prefer 3DS but that is not realistic, and I think this game would actually feel home on Vita so all of that SHOULD be on the basement)


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 12, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Who backed with 7.500 $ ? That's insane.
> 
> Anyway.. it can only be good. Not like Castlevania: Harmony of Despair, which is pure shit.
> Igarashi was not involved in this, was he?
> ...


 
that game was pretty cool in multiplayer and it was nice to have a choice of characters. it was also a moneygrab, but what game isnt these days


----------



## Hells Malice (May 12, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Who backed with 7.500 $ ? That's insane.
> 
> Anyway.. it can only be good. Not like Castlevania: Harmony of Despair, which is pure shit.
> Igarashi was not involved in this, was he?
> ...


 
HoD was pretty great actually. Bit cash grabby but the base game itself was still tons of fun. Good variety of characters, lots to collect. Insanely fun with friends.
Oh...do you have friends?
That might be the problem.
The game was a blast with friends.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> HoD was pretty great actually. Bit cash grabby but the base game itself was still tons of fun. Good variety of characters, lots to collect. Insanely fun with friends.
> Oh...do you have friends?
> That might be the problem.
> The game was a blast with friends.


 
They should warn of that on the store.
WARNING: Friends are not included in the package and should be acquired separately. The lack of friends could hinder the game experience.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 12, 2015)

Cheats were a 3x their budget stretch goal?

Really? CHEATS?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Cheats were a 3x their budget stretch goal?
> 
> Really? CHEATS?


 
Cheats are expensive to implement..............................................................


----------



## Bimmel (May 12, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> HoD was pretty great actually. Bit cash grabby but the base game itself was still tons of fun. Good variety of characters, lots to collect. Insanely fun with friends.
> Oh...do you have friends?
> That might be the problem.
> The game was a blast with friends.


Yeah, I had.. everything was fine, until my money went out to pay them for spending time with me and play that stupid game. I should not have wasted my good money for that 2 music packs! 

And now that your mature question is answered, I had a lot of fun actually.

But if I look at it now, I just see a game that is made to get more and more cash out of the player. I bought a half game, just to buy the second half for a lot of money. Another problem is the probability of getting items, which is so twisted and random that it hurts. There were so many opportunities the game missed, it's quite sad.

If there was a genre for games like that, the name would be repetitive recycling moneygrabber. Hello Hyrule Warriors! You come to join us? You say you're not that bad? Well, true.



Clydefrosch said:


> that game was pretty cool in multiplayer and it was nice to have a choice of characters. it was also a moneygrab, but what game isnt these days


Let me think for a bit.. I got it! A good designed game!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Cheats are expensive to implement..............................................................


 

And for people who are incapable of beating a difficult game.


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2015)

All these people leaving companies for kickstarters. I wonder what the campanies are thinking.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> All these people leaving companies for kickstarterrs. I wonder what the campanies are thinking.



"You mean the fools out there will finance the game as well?"


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 12, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eugh, not a Kickstarter.
> 
> I'm already getting flashbacks of Might No. 9 and that whole shitstorm.


More like SHITstarter, amirite?


----------



## Arras (May 12, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Cheats were a 3x their budget stretch goal?
> 
> Really? CHEATS?


To be fair, you can view stretch goals as either a little extra incentive to donate a bit more, or paywalled extra content, depending on your stance. At least the latter isn't as big an issue when the stretch goals aren't "TWICE AS MUCH GAMEPLAY!".


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 12, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Last I checked, if there's any major change to the system, it does ask you to go online before you can play any games again. When I buy a game, I essentially buy it for life. I still have discs (and even some floppies) of my old PC games (especially cartridges/discs for my old consoles) and they all still work, given the right virtual environment/emulator.
> 
> With Steam, if their service goes down, I lose internet, they pull support for a game, or they decide to remove offline mode, there's no guarantee I can play that game again without rebuying it elsewhere. I prefer to stick to DRM free copies on PC and physical copies on consoles/handhelds. It cuts out a lot of variables that are out of your hands that way.


There's always 0-day scene releases, you know, as a backup.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 12, 2015)

I love Metroidvania/SOTN style games but I miss classic CV as well. I'll have to wait until some actual gameplay footage comes out to really form an opinion. I hope it doesn't rely too much on online MP and has a good long SP experience.(don't require people to play online to 100% the game) The screenshots look pretty decent but I need to see this shit in motion so I can take a look at the physics, weapons and such, and I'm usually not a big fan of crafting systems but it's too early for me to bitch about or praise anything. I'm cautiously optimistic.

edit: Also, no fucking DLC scams/season passes or microtransactions. Those are dealbreakers for me and are the main reasons I mostly play older games.


----------



## donaldgx (May 12, 2015)

1.75M and 2M, speed run and boss rush respectively. And here I thought those modes would have been available as default after beating the game. He seriously is not considering releasing the game on handhelds or wiiu lol.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 13, 2015)

i dont really understand how boss rush has to be unlocked :/ once the rest of the game is done, a boss rush is so easy to implement. and considering these have all been staples of metroidvania games, the fact that they didn't intend to put those in from the very beginning is slightly concerning.

it also sucks how they really dont seem to have any intention to get this anywhere near a nintendo console. considering that, other than symphony and moneygrab, nintendo was the only place to give the whole genre a home, it seems like somewhat of a dick move

also wondering how much more money they'll be able to get now. the core fanbase should've just about finished throwing money at the project


----------



## Bimmel (May 13, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> i dont really understand how boss rush has to be unlocked :/ once the rest of the game is done, a boss rush is so easy to implement. and considering these have all been staples of metroidvania games, the fact that they didn't intend to put those in from the very beginning is slightly concerning.
> 
> it also sucks how they really dont seem to have any intention to get this anywhere near a nintendo console. considering that, other than symphony and moneygrab, nintendo was the only place to give the whole genre a home, it seems like somewhat of a dick move
> 
> also wondering how much more money they'll be able to get now. the core fanbase should've just about finished throwing money at the project


4 more archievements and we'll know about their WiiU plans.


----------



## haxan (May 13, 2015)

wouldn't this fit the 3ds?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2015)

haxan said:


> wouldn't this fit the 3ds?


 
Fit as in what exactly?
The size of castles/weapons/whatever... sure.
The game shouldn't be over 4GB and there are 4GB games on 3DS.

Fit as in will it work?
Only if they use something else than UE4 for the 3DS version (meaning not the same exact assets/graphics, lower resolution, etc.)


----------



## haxan (May 13, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Fit as in what exactly?
> The size of castles/weapons/whatever... sure.
> The game shouldn't be over 4GB and there are 4GB games on 3DS.
> 
> ...


 

well I just thought that since its 2.5D, it would be fitting for the 3DS.
but you are right, the game would not have the exact graphics.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2015)

we are getting like speed run and boss speed run... it cost $250,000 to add those features?

damn.... at this rate it cost over $1 billion to add 3DS and Vita port...


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2015)

Flame said:


> we are getting like speed run and boss speed run... it cost $250,000 to add those features?
> 
> damn.... at this rate it cost over $1 billion to add 3DS and Vita port...


8 Bit Level...
Now I expect a NES proof of concept before a 3DS port...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2015)

I have not seen much in the way of discussion on this about this not being funded just by kickstarter but using it as something of a springboard/market research for the rest of the funding. It is an interesting move and if indeed it ends up being the case then it is a more realistic projection for dev costs (people, arguably quite rightly, give odd looks to double fine where being realistic they had about as much chance of working it out properly as the ouya).

Given other times when established devs tried this sort of thing we saw no small amount of whining, bitching and moaning (the choice of phrase there hopefully indicating where I sit on that one) about it all, and for my money I never saw a reasoning as to why it was bad that I could get behind.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 14, 2015)

What FAST said. In the video, they flat out say that investors wanted to know there was actual interest in the project, so they started the Kickstarter to gain funding just in case no investors jumped on board, and to establish a base amount of money to work with if other investors did indeed decide the project was worthwhile. Anything that doesn't get funded on Kickstarter may very well get funded by further investment from other sources once the Kickstarter has concluded and development actually begins. Just because the community doesn't fund it doesn't mean it won't happen. Also, for those saying "it costs x amount just for that?!" -

The way Kickstarter works, especially for games, is that stretch goals are simply additional incentive to keep giving. The features don't cost that much to develop, but rather, the features are incentive to give more towards the development of the title. Not hitting a content related stretch goal doesn't mean that the feature won't be included, but rather, it's less likely that it will be included, especially if development doesn't allow in terms of time or funding. By hitting the stretch goal, the feature is guaranteed, that the amount of funding they have does mean they will not be omitting the feature.


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 14, 2015)

Idk it looks kind of...idk...i dont think it would be good game :/


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 14, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> All these people leaving companies for kickstarters. I wonder what the campanies are thinking.


Even if it goes south they keep the cash so it's a win-win for them but those whom donated might get fucked by it. haha


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 14, 2015)

Metoroid0 said:


> Idk it looks kind of...idk...i dont think it would be good game :/


It looks like concept art. Admittedly, we see absolutely nothing of what the final game will look like. All the pictures they have of "gameplay" is just ideas of what gameplay may look like. Otherwise since will play most likely just like any other metroidvania title. Play the GBA Metroid games or play any of the DS Castlevania games to get a feel for the style of game this will be.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I have not seen much in the way of discussion on this about this not being funded just by kickstarter but using it as something of a springboard/market research for the rest of the funding. It is an interesting move and if indeed it ends up being the case then it is a more realistic projection for dev costs (people, arguably quite rightly, give odd looks to double fine where being realistic they had about as much chance of working it out properly as the ouya).
> 
> Given other times when established devs tried this sort of thing we saw no small amount of whining, bitching and moaning (the choice of phrase there hopefully indicating where I sit on that one) about it all, and for my money I never saw a reasoning as to why it was bad that I could get behind.


 

i actually have two problems with that.
first being that it doesnt really make sense to use kickstarter to measure interest.
even though the game is backed and all (and its backers are on average giving twice as much money to this than they gave to yooka laylee), its still only backed by a measly 25000 people.
'investors' are already aware that these types of games sold relatively little in the past, half a million or less.
now they see 25000 backers. even at 75000, that would still not look very promising. because backers are people who are explicitly interested in the game. what would you expect to be a realistic ratio between people interested that back and people interested that dont? 1:1? 1:2 maybe? 1:3 at most if you asked me. and then, the obligatory handful of people persuaded by the boxart.
at this point, the only reason for some investor to jump in would be because they wouldn't need to invest a lot.

which brings me to my second problem with that.
the consumer would quite literally be subsidizing investors here. investors that, unlike the backers, actually stand to make money from a successful project. I'm not sure if i want to like that thought.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> i actually have two problems with that.
> first being that it doesnt really make sense to use kickstarter to measure interest.
> even though the game is backed and all (and its backers are on average giving twice as much money to this than they gave to yooka laylee), its still only backed by a measly 25000 people.
> 'investors' are already aware that these types of games sold relatively little in the past, half a million or less.
> ...


Look at it this way:
The game will not have a physical release. Backers can get a physical copy, but that is the only way to get a physical release at all. Since each backer for a release is covering the costs of production for their particular copy, no money will be lost at all on physical distribution. Basically, no investor has to worry about the costs of physical distribution, as Kickstarter funds will completely take care of that. That is a huge chunk of change to not have to worry about, and the cost of physical distribution is exactly why the majority of video game Kickstarters do not offer a physical game option.

Even then, the DS Castlevania titles sold something like an average of 400k units a game. That isn't amazing, but it's hardly flop numbers either when considering the cost to develop those titles. Now you consider that Bloodstained will likely be backed by approximately 30,000 people. That is 30,000 people that have already helped recoup the cost of development which will lead to a profit on each copy of the game far more quickly. Depending on how they disperse funds, it's possible that they'll be making profit after only selling a measly 10k or 20k additional copies on release. Oftentimes games are considered flops when the cost of development is higher than the financial return from sales. If you remove that problem altogether and show investors a venture that will turn a profit far more quickly, even if it isn't an amazing one, suddenly it becomes much more appealing.

Basically, the Kickstarter is a brilliant move for attracting investors because suddenly they only have to invest say, $100k more, and the project will be just as good as the team wants it to be. Obviously it's not a be all end all though, which is exactly why a well thought out Kickstarter is necessary just in case no investors jump on board. For example, with Bloodstained, they are more than prepared to develop exclusively on the funding they get from the Kickstarter. In the end, there are two versions of the game that we could get: one is made exclusively with Kickstarter funds and basically only has what was promised by the project, while the other one is made with a combination of Kickstarter funds and investors funds, leading to a product that can exceed what was promised by the project.


----------



## Bimmel (May 16, 2015)

I don't get what the diamond lens actually did. Are this all the stretch goals now?


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 16, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> I don't get what the diamond lens actually did. Are this all the stretch goals now?


no, 30 and 50 achievements show us the last stretch goals

but you see how things have slowed down. they're not going to make it to classic mode anyways.
and if theres any chance of getting the game on nintendo consoles, we're not going to learn about it anymore


----------



## Ulieq (May 17, 2015)

This is an example of a fake kickstarter.  He obviously had his backers first.  Who would not back it?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2015)

Ulieq said:


> This is an example of a fake kickstarter.  He obviously had his backers first.  Who would not back it?


Pretty sure the funds raised in this are to be used to attempt to deliver the item described in the drive. I would not doubt the guy spoke to various financier types and this was either part of the pitch or part of the demands given to receive funding, it is a sound investment strategy too. As for which person would not back it it is a game (risky), from a person that left a company (job for life is kind of a still a concept in Japan) to pursue a passion project (also risky) in a game type that has been both dead or, at best, floundering in the big boys (Order of Ecclesia was both handheld only, not exactly a commercial best seller and released in 2008 and it is now 2015), is kind of saturated at the lower end (and saturated with crap which is not the best position) and unlikely to produce a massive return either.

There are worse investments out there but this is not the kind of thing investors stay up at night wishing to walk through their door, especially if this is for a single project and not a company or something.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol using Unreal 4 to develop a 2D game that can't be run on the Wii U. #Lazydevs.


Lol releasing a console that can't support an engine that runs on mobile phones. #LazyEngineers


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Lol releasing a console that can't support an engine that runs on mobile phones. #LazyEngineers


Lol implying the hardware is not strong enough to support UE4 and weaker than cell phones and not noticing it is a problem of lacking software support. #LazyProgrammersAtNintendoThatDoNotPortUE4


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Lol implying the hardware is not strong enough to support UE4 and weaker than cell phones and not noticing it is a problem of lacking software support. #LazyProgrammersAtNintendoThatDoNotPortUE4


It's not about power, it's about low-level API's. UE4 was built with DX10/OpenGL/ES 3.3 in mind AFAIK, neither of which is supported by the Wii U. Ain't nobody got time for Nintendo's proprietary bullshit, how about they start following industry standards for once? Until then you can enjoy UE3, it works on the Wii U.

EDIT: My bad, it actually does support OpenGL 3.3, but that's the cut-off point apparently (at least on paper), so maybe there's hope.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not about power, it's about low-level API's. UE4 was built with DX10/OpenGL/ES 3.3 in mind AFAIK, neither of which is supported by the Wii U. Ain't nobody got time for Nintendo's proprietary bullshit, how about they start following industry standards for once? Until then you can enjoy UE3, it works on the Wii U.
> 
> EDIT: My bad, it actually does support OpenGL 3.3, but that's the cut-off point apparently (at least on paper), so maybe there's hope.


 
Yeah, actually it is not a hardware problem as long as I know UE4 could be ported to Wii U.
It is that Epic is not interested to port it themselves, so someone else should do the part, or pay them to be interested (NINTENDO!) in order to bring Wii U compatibility and ease the life of third parties.
But some big videogame company seems to not care enough about third parties, which in my eyes is a big error.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2015)

That it is, here we agree.


----------



## Bimmel (May 17, 2015)

So.. any of you backed? And if yes, how much?

I'm thinking about backing with 60$ for the retail version - problem is which console. Since there's likely no WiiU version..


----------



## Steena (May 17, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I have not seen much in the way of discussion on this about this not being funded just by kickstarter but using it as something of a springboard/market research for the rest of the funding. It is an interesting move and if indeed it ends up being the case then it is a more realistic projection for dev costs (people, arguably quite rightly, give odd looks to double fine where being realistic they had about as much chance of working it out properly as the ouya).
> 
> Given other times when established devs tried this sort of thing we saw no small amount of whining, bitching and moaning (the choice of phrase there hopefully indicating where I sit on that one) about it all, and for my money I never saw a reasoning as to why it was bad that I could get behind.


Not even just that, apparently Iga would get 90% of the required funding prior to launching the kickstarter, IF the project would meet its goal. Now whether or not the $500k point was the realistic 10% goal (meaning that the game would have a total projected budget of 5m), or a figure used mostly to gauge market interest, that's unknown. Perhaps they expected to break the goal, perhaps the game would have been publisher-funded even if it reached a smaller mark, who knows.

To me, it looks more like a different flavor of pre-order, because publishers love pre-ordering figures. Funding a kickstarter is literally no different than pre-ordering a "standard" game, for the consumer end. You get your preorder bonuses, you pay upfront for a future title whose quality you have no guarantee of. The one difference? The former is loved and acclaimed while the latter is looked down upon as an evil act of greed. But they really are the same thing, whenever your project is backed beforehand.

This particular kickstarter, among others, is more of a smart PR move to be honest, they entered the scene with a bang and the support of the players by essentially announcing a pre-order. Warner Bros does the exact same for the batman games and they get shit on worse than EA/Ubisoft these days. Not only that, they got bonus points for reminding people that evil konami wouldn't let iga make our beloved games. (Though they are absolutely right on that)

I'm not defending AAA publishers here, but if kickstarter just becomes a masked publisher-driven announcement designed solely to build hype, that's going to be even worse than we have it now.


----------



## Ulieq (May 17, 2015)

can't wait for pc version.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> So.. any of you backed? And if yes, how much?
> 
> I'm thinking about backing with 60$ for the retail version - problem is which console. Since there's likely no WiiU version..


 
I still haven't backed, but I was thinking of going just with the 28$ digital option near the end of the raise funding when I see if there is some Wii U or 3DS version (or perhaps Vita).
In case there is no such version I planned to go PC/Steam.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, actually it is not a hardware problem as long as I know UE4 could be ported to Wii U.
> It is that Epic is not interested to port it themselves, so someone else should do the part, or pay them to be interested (NINTENDO!) in order to bring Wii U compatibility and ease the life of third parties.
> But some big videogame company seems to not care enough about third parties, which in my eyes is a big error.


 

This proves that it's not a matter with hardware/power, but with the motive to port said API over to the Wii U.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 20, 2015)

I'm so getting it, Konami kinda killed the Castlevania franchise with the tortilla-like Castlevania Harmony of Despair and they butchered the story of the previous Castlevania games with Castlevania Lords of Shadow so this means something to me, I like Metroidvania games a lot and I gotta say, I still can't decide which Castlevania I like from the DS library, they really knew what the fans wanted years ago but now? I don't even know.

Also pardon for my spelling errors if some, I'm really tired.


----------



## Bimmel (May 20, 2015)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm so getting it, Konami kinda killed the Castlevania franchise with the tortilla-like Castlevania Harmony of Despair and they butchered the story of the previous Castlevania games with Castlevania Lords of Shadow so this means something to me, I like Metroidvania games a lot and I gotta say, I still can't decide which Castlevania I like from the DS library, they really knew what the fans wanted years ago but now? I don't even know.
> 
> Also pardon for my spelling errors if some, I'm really tired.


Tortilla-like? What is that?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 20, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> So.. any of you backed? And if yes, how much?
> 
> I'm thinking about backing with 60$ for the retail version - problem is which console. Since there's likely no WiiU version..


Nay. I'll wait for it to go up on pre-order then consider.

One thing I don't support are Kickstarter campaigns nor charities because to help homeless folks then I could do it myself.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 20, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Tortilla-like? What is that?


I think he means it was delicious, and it sure was.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nay. I'll wait for it to go up on pre-order then consider.
> 
> One thing I don't support are Kickstarter campaigns* nor charities* because to help homeless folks then I could do it myself.


 
Yeah man fuck people in need!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 20, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I think he means it was delicious, and it sure was.


Now I'm so hungry...
Hungry for Metroidvania!
_(but the "treasure" is still "hidden" in the unreachable basement)_


----------



## Bimmel (May 20, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I think he means it was delicious, and it sure was.


Not bad, for fast food. : P



sarkwalvein said:


> Now I'm so hungry...
> Hungry for Metroidvania!
> _(but the "treasure" is still "hidden" in the unreachable basement)_


Yeah, we will never reach it. What a waste..


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2015)

I decided to check in on the Kickstarter, and here's the current lowdown -

Total Money: $2,474,248
Next Stretch Goal: $2,500,000 (Classic Mode)
Stretch Goals After: None revealed yet
Total Achievements: 21
Next Achievement: Stained Glasses at 25 (All $100+ backers get a temporary tattoo)
Number of Achievements to Basement Key: 9
Number of Days Left: 23

Likelihood of getting basement key: Relatively high as community engagement in the Kickstarter has been increasing, though, it is important to note that many of the achievements left are weekly community involvement based achievements (comics, vines, etc.), so it really could go either way.


----------



## ploggy (May 21, 2015)

Looks like there will be a Wiiu Port if it gets to $3mil. Fingers crossed


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2015)

ploggy said:


> Looks like there will be a Wiiu Port if it gets to $3mil. Fingers crossed


There's no guarantee that the $3m is the Wii U version. It may be based on what I can see of the lettering, but at the same time, that very well could be misleading since it's only half revealed. Even then, the basement key is still needed to actually reveal and thus "fund" those stretch goals. Basically, the community has to prove how much they want a Wii U port if the team is going to put in the effort to port the game to a different engine and do all the fixing it will require to run well on the Wii U, especially considering the rather minimal sales they'll get from that particular console.

So for all of you here desiring a Wii U version, make sure you're doing your part for the community achievements. I don't know how likely getting an additional $500k is at this point, but if you don't get the achievements, it won't matter anyways.


----------



## Bimmel (May 21, 2015)

Wow, this is so exciting. Maybe we can do it after all...? Time to draw some comics!


----------



## Issac (May 21, 2015)

Quick illustration by me, yes I think it's a Wii U version... now if all those achievements weren't set so high (most level 1 achievements for backers, twitter followers, etc. were accomplished in no time, so they set the next levels a LOT higher than I think they were going to from the beginning):


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 21, 2015)

So much buying if it reaches the Wii U goal.
Sad panda otherwise.
(still buying)


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 25, 2015)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

It is close, everybody. Currently the Kickstarter has made over *$2,700,000* between Kickstarter and Paypal backers. What does that mean? *Less than $40,000* to the last 8 bit track that will really flesh out classic mode, *with only $10,000 beyond that to unlock the biggest castle* that they can even think of making. But how about that most important thing many of you care about? Although we don't have confirmation of what all is in the basement yet, or if that $3,000,000 is actually a Wii U version or just a clever troll, we are close to seeing what all is down there. Currently we are at *27 achievements* with only *3 achievements* to go to get the basement key. There are still a few lesser achievements that don't take much effort that haven't been gotten, as well as the weeklies that the community has been actively participating in. That means it is highly likely that within the week, we will know for certain what exactly is in the basement of the stretch goal tower.

Keep on working all. Look at what achievements are needed, no matter how small, and if you can participate, do it. If you really want that Wii U version, prove that you are willing to do everything necessary to even see into the basement.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 25, 2015)

its certainly something wiiu related but god knows, they might just troll everyone with something like 'wii u video channel' or 'wii u igarashi gallery' or some other crap.
or get that: wii u spinoff 2020
not that it really matters, everyone who cared about the game has thrown in their money. perfect time to reveal the goal everyone waited for.
just waiting for the 4 million 3ds goal.


----------



## KingVamp (May 26, 2015)

Not sure if Nintendo would even allow a channel or gallery without an actual game.
Sure they could do a spinoff, but it might be easier and cheaper to use what they already
have.


~$40,000 to second to last goal.


----------



## ploggy (May 27, 2015)

Wii U port officially confirmed.




> That's right: You've blown our expectations so far out of the water that we're ready and able to get started on a Wii U version.
> 
> During the campaign all of us who’ve been working to make Bloodstained a reality have been really touched by how many of you thanked IGA and the team for keeping stretch goals and tiers realistic. Kickstarters aren’t just a way to sell merchandise and games, after all: They’re a way to fund the development of the game we all want to play.
> 
> ...


 


Quote from Armature Studio devs:


> "When we were approached with the opportunity to assist with Bloodstained on Wii U, we were ecstatic. This style of game is one we are intimately familiar with from our Metroid Prime days, and it's exciting to once again put our familiarity with Nintendo hardware to good use. We have extensive remastering experience - our remastering projects include the Metal Gear Solid Collection for PS Vita, Injustice for PS Vita, and Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel for PS4/XB1. We look forward to the challenge of making sure that the Wii U edition of Bloodstained stands proudly with its brethren on Unreal Engine 4."


 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night/posts/1243827


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2015)

Sounds like they still need it to reach the goal, but still cool. Wonder what the next one is. Onilne leaderboards? Ghost players? 

Am I reading that wrong? UE4 on Wii u?


----------



## Yepi69 (May 27, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Tortilla-like? What is that?


 
Castlevania Harmony of Despair has almost every single Castlevania character ever and almost every Castlevania music, bosses and enemies...

Basically what a tortilla has got.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 27, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Yeah man fuck people in need!


 
If charities were true to their meaning there wouldn't be any second thoughts if one should donate but since the money isn't really all going to the homeless/needy then no. I won't. You're welcome to donate, though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 27, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Sounds like they still need it to reach the goal, but still cool. Wonder what the next one is. Onilne leaderboards? Ghost players?
> 
> Am I reading that wrong? UE4 on Wii u?


Not UE4 on Wii U. Nobody has stated what engine will be used to port the game to Wii U, likely because the funding isn't there yet to even be at that stage of consideration. All we know is that a separate studio would be handling the port. Regardless, unless Nintendo themselves devotes time to getting UE4 on the Wii U, it will never happen.


----------



## KingVamp (May 28, 2015)

Could very well make that 3m goal. 5 to 10 days? It's like they planned all this from the get go.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 28, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Could very well make that 3m goal. 5 to 10 days? It's like they planned all this from the get go.


To be fair, this Kickstarter could have completely lost momentum by the third day like most of these video game projects tend to do. If people hadn't gotten heavily involved in the community related achievements, odds are the game wouldn't have gotten the publicity necessary to keep attracting a relatively strong stream of new backers, we never would have gotten to the basement level, etc., etc.

Basically, the whole thing was highly contingent on the community after the first few days. If people had decided it was just too much work, the thing probably would have sputtered out around $2m and we never would have even gotten a peek at the basement.


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2015)

Oh man. So close. I'm sure some people are waiting for it to get closer before buying or upgrading.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2015)

Although they haven't updated yet, we've definitely hit the $3m. At $2.47m from Kickstarter money and the last confirmed PayPal amount being about a week old and $51k, I think it's safe to assume PayPal has at least gotten that last $2k to make it $3m.

Look forward later today for a new update with a new stretch goal revealed.


----------



## ploggy (May 31, 2015)

Wii U stretch goal achieved  



> With the Wii U stretch goal achieved, it's time to provide some further details:
> 
> 
> *We're offering physical Wii U discs* in addition to the digital copies!
> ...



Quote from armature:



> _We are super excited to have reached the funding goal for the Wii U version of Bloodstained! We’re starting to plan out our feature set for the Wii U platform - some of the features we hope to pursue include:_
> 
> 
> _Pro Controller Support_
> ...



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night/posts/1248002


----------



## Chary (May 31, 2015)

If it hits 3.5m it'll get a Vita port. Really hope it makes it to that much.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

You know what's downright depressing? People _want_ amiibos for Bloodstained on the Wii U. Are Nintendo fans that masochistic?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 31, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> You know what's downright depressing? People _want_ amiibos for Bloodstained on the Wii U. Are Nintendo fans that masochistic?


Being a Nintendo supporter is masochism by definition.


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2015)

I think people just want the Amiibo themselves,not for them to hold content. Would be a really rare Amiibo. I doubt it, but maybe a N3ds goal will happen.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't really think New 3DS is up for the job, even porting the game to Vita will need serious optimization if they are going to use UE4(and they said they will on the update that announced the Vita stretch goal).

If they manage to accomplish the Vita port and support cross-save then I'll be buying it for PS4 and Vita(if isn't cross-buy too).

EDIT: also this


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

As long as the Vita version is well done, I kind of want in. I played the GBA and DS Castlevania games, as well as SotN on my PSP, so it all feels at home on a handheld. I am interested in what the $3.75m goal is though. I also want to know what the bonus stretch goal is for hitting 50 achievements, but at 39, we're nearly done with the achievements that come easily. I can see it hitting 44 okay, maybe 45 if things go well, but hitting 50 will take more effort than what's been shown so far (and quite a bit of effort has been shown from the community already).


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2015)

Chary said:


> If it hits 3.5m it'll get a Vita port. Really hope it makes it to that much.





Nathan Drake said:


> As long as the Vita version is well done, I kind of want in. I played the GBA and DS Castlevania games, as well as SotN on my PSP, so it all feels at home on a handheld. I am interested in what the $3.75m goal is though. I also want to know what the bonus stretch goal is for hitting 50 achievements, but at 39, we're nearly done with the achievements that come easily. I can see it hitting 44 okay, maybe 45 if things go well, but hitting 50 will take more effort than what's been shown so far (and quite a bit of effort has been shown from the community already).


Vita port confirmed.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 6, 2015)

Yay! I saw it was close earlier and figured it would hit the goal today, but I wasn't absolutely certain. There aren't too many days left now. We may hit the next goal, but I think the one beyond that may prove unlikely to get in this last week.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Yay! I saw it was close earlier and figured it would hit the goal today, but I wasn't absolutely certain. There aren't too many days left now. We may hit the next goal, but I think the one beyond that may prove unlikely to get in this last week.


Online would be a nice place to get to for the last goal. Although, they could continue afterwards with PayPal. Funny, if it gets high enough, you would be actually funding 2 games even if it is just a mini-game. I wonder how big that will be and I wonder what the last goal is. I also doubt we'll get there in the time of the Kickstarter.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 6, 2015)

I suppose in keeping up with the Horror/Gothic theme of Castlevania games, Iga decided to support two dying consoles whom will be completely dead upon the 2017 release. Wise from your gwaves! XD


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2015)

zoogie said:


> I suppose in keeping up with the Horror/Gothic theme of Castlevania games, Iga decided to support two dying consoles whom will be completely dead upon the 2017 release. Wise from your gwaves! XD


Oh come on now, the vita and the xbox one from what I hear will probably still get good games to keep until the end of 2017.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 6, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> You know what's downright depressing? People _want_ amiibos for Bloodstained on the Wii U. Are Nintendo fans that masochistic?



I don't understand the appeal of amiibos; they're DLC scams in a physical package so people will collect them. It's a sneaky way to do DLC and as much as I respect Nintendo, I can't stand deceptive bullshit like that.

I REALLY hope this game doesn't have day 1 DLC or microtranactions because I want it. Metroidvania games are fun as shit and incredibly addictive.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 6, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> I don't understand the appeal of amiibos; they're DLC scams in a physical package so people will collect them. It's a sneaky way to do DLC and as much as I respect Nintendo, I can't stand deceptive bullshit like that.
> 
> I REALLY hope this game doesn't have day 1 DLC or microtranactions because I want it. Metroidvania games are fun as shit and incredibly addictive.


Thanks. Yes, that is what amiibos really are. Sad but true.

And yes, I ordered a yarn Yoshi - only as a show off in my car. Now you know it.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 6, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> I don't understand the appeal of amiibos; they're DLC scams in a physical package so people will collect them. It's a sneaky way to do DLC and as much as I respect Nintendo, I can't stand deceptive bullshit like that.
> 
> I REALLY hope this game doesn't have day 1 DLC or microtranactions because I want it. Metroidvania games are fun as shit and incredibly addictive.


Agreed. I'm fine with cosmetic crap, but since they're locking content beyond just cosmetic stuff behind amiibos, they've crossed a line.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 8, 2015)

Glad they hit the vita goal. I love me some handheld castlevania, even if i'll already play the hell out of it on PC, which i'm also glad will exist.

Hope the goals they don't reach become future DLC. Moar playable characters always welcome. An online challenge mode would be pretty cool. I'd still rather HoD style multiplayer, since i'm pretty sure that's not what asynchronous multiplayer is.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Glad they hit the vita goal. I love me some handheld castlevania, even if i'll already play the hell out of it on PC, which i'm also glad will exist.
> 
> Hope the goals they don't reach become future DLC. Moar playable characters always welcome. An online challenge mode would be pretty cool. I'd still rather HoD style multiplayer, since i'm pretty sure that's not what asynchronous multiplayer is.


I'm hoping this game doesn't pull a Shovel Knight, underestimating the budget and having to release the base game with other promised features later. This is being made by those experienced enough in the game industry to have a good idea of what the total costs will be though, so I'm thinking everything will pull through okay. I'm just happy my Vita will be able to play yet another game I want. My Vita library is surprisingly large. Then again, I'm turning into a filthy weeaboo, so I'm not too surprised.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 8, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'm hoping this game doesn't pull a Shovel Knight, underestimating the budget and having to release the base game with other promised features later. This is being made by those experienced enough in the game industry to have a good idea of what the total costs will be though, so I'm thinking everything will pull through okay. I'm just happy my Vita will be able to play yet another game I want. My Vita library is surprisingly large.* Then again, I'm turning into a filthy weeaboo, so I'm not too surprised.*



Welcome to the darkside, where all the best games are.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 8, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'm hoping this game doesn't pull a Shovel Knight, underestimating the budget and having to release the base game with other promised features later. This is being made by those experienced enough in the game industry to have a good idea of what the total costs will be though, so I'm thinking everything will pull through okay. I'm just happy my Vita will be able to play yet another game I want. My Vita library is surprisingly large. Then again, I'm turning into a filthy weeaboo, so I'm not too surprised.


Stretch goals are nice, but I do think a lot of teams underestimate the time and money really needed for stretch goals. As long as what they originally promised is what they provide and is solid, I'm fine with them not being able to provide all the content they promised through stretch goals. Better than pulling a Broken Age.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2015)

If it lives up to the hype, don't mind (as much) if some features have to come later. If anything is delayed, it will probably be the online features.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2015)

They may actually get to the online stretch goal. Actually, think it's already pass by PayPal.




Spoiler


----------



## T-hug (Jun 10, 2015)

My Vita is ready!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2015)

So, the final goal is Roguelike Dungeons. Pretty cool goal. At 4.2m right now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2015)

Roguelike dungeons a lesser priority than the Wii U? Well if one needed evidence of messed up design priorities I guess we now have it.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 11, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> So, the final goal is Roguelike Dungeons. Pretty cool goal. At 4.2m right now.


Too bad they used kickstarter. Bye-bye profits!



FAST6191 said:


> Roguelike dungeons a lesser priority than the Wii U? Well if one needed evidence of messed up design priorities I guess we now have it.


No where have I seen on the page the expression of porting to Wii U and/or portables


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> No where have I seen on the page the expression of porting to Wii U and/or portables



http://gbatemp.net/threads/bloodstained-castlevania-successor-revealed.388603/page-8#post-5511379 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night/posts/1243827
Happened as an earlier goal than this.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> We may hit the next goal, but I think the one beyond that may prove unlikely to get in this last week.


Wow. They got to the mini game goal. Only 2 goals left. Apparently, this is the most successful video game Kickstarter.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Apparently, this is the most successful video game Kickstarter.



They tell me the proof is in the pudding. I am inclined to believe them on this occasion.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm so tempted to get the physical copy of the game. Can't decide but I have to pretty quick, bah. The collector in me reeeally wants it.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 12, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm so tempted to get the physical copy of the game. Can't decide but I have to pretty quick, bah. The collector in me reeeally wants it.


Yeah, that's a bit dick of them. You can either pay $60 up front for a game that you don't know if it will be good or not, or wait for it to come out and miss out on the physical copies. I understand why, but that's still a rough choice.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Yeah, that's a bit dick of them. You can either pay $60 up front for a game that you don't know if it will be good or not, or wait for it to come out and miss out on the physical copies. I understand why, but that's still a rough choice.


I'm pretty sure it'll be good, i'm mostly crying because my bank is pretty empty lol


----------



## TecXero (Jun 12, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm pretty sure it'll be good, i'm mostly crying because my bank is pretty empty lol


I understand that. It feels like I'm pulling my own teeth when I'm thinking about spending $60 on a game. That could go towards gas, food, or some other need. I hope it's good, though I also hoped Broken Age would be good. I'm far more wary now, even if it has a beloved name attached to it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Yeah, that's a bit dick of them. You can either pay $60 up front for a game that you don't know if it will be good or not, or wait for it to come out and miss out on the physical copies. I understand why, but that's still a rough choice.


There will be physical copies. You will just miss out on extra content.
I want a physical copy, but at $60, that's too much.

It is at 4.6m and that's without PayPal.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2015)

It seems they hit 5m by Paypal. Well, that's it. That stream was fun.



Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2015)

Holy hell. Not only did it somehow manage to gain another million dollars in the last couple of days, but we got 61 achievements. That means not only did we get the Pyrite Coin which is apparently New Game + (YAY), but for getting 60 achievements, an alternate costume for Miriam was unlocked that will be crystal free. For those of us who haven't funded yet due to monetary concerns, fear not! There is a slacker backer option via PayPal included on the Kickstarter page, so if you haven't backed yet like myself because you were waiting to see not only if it was worth backing, but because money was a concern, you can basically back for a physical copy until the slacker backer option is no longer viable (which I imagine won't be for quite a while since the game has a nearly two year long development cycle ahead).


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes! We all did it!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm absolutely amazed that they blew through the 5.5mill to get that cool sounding boss revenge mode.
I ended up pledging $60 for a physical copy. No regrets.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jun 13, 2015)

Long Live IGA !!!


Hopefully Vita/WiiU versions are up to snuff and I can't wait


----------



## T-hug (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Bimmel (Aug 16, 2015)

T-hug said:


>



One word to describe what I am thinking?

"Hai!"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 16, 2015)

Big expectations, limited patience.
Call me back next year.


----------

